# Portland, Oregon - Lucky Lab Ride



## Boris (Mar 4, 2015)

This coming Sunday March 8, Lucky Lab 19th & NW Quimby 12:30pm. Weather forecast looks good! Hope to see you there.


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry Dave,I cant make it this year.


----------



## Boris (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet music to my ears.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 6, 2015)

Should be good day, excellent ride and great weather. Crazy warm and nice lately. It's not right. Where do we live again? So cal or NW? I can't tell.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll take it! I've been loving the weather! Sunday will be awesome!


----------



## adventurepdx (Mar 7, 2015)

There's a slim chance I can make it, but it wouldn't be until about 4 pm or so. You guys still going to be around then? Would I be ostracized for riding a non-Chicago Schwinn Heavy Duti?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2015)

Probably not. Give me a call incase.







adventurepdx said:


> There's a slim chance I can make it, but it wouldn't be until about 4 pm or so. You guys still going to be around then? Would I be ostracized for riding a non-Chicago Schwinn Heavy Duti?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 7, 2015)

How many generally show up to these?


----------

